# Control for Raspberry PI installieren



## jonathanho (23 September 2021)

Hallo, 

ich kann "CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI 4.2.0.0" über den Packetmanager nicht installieren. Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
Screenshot: https://prnt.sc/1td1v1q
==> "Die referenzierten Packages mit den folgenden IDs wurden nicht in einer passenden Version gefunden: CODESYS.Edge Gateway for Linux"

Ich habe CODESYS V3.5 SP17 komplett neu installiert. Dies hat jedoch nichts gebracht.

Bin leider etwas ratlos was ich noch probieren könnte.

Vielen Dank für euer Hilfe.

Jonathan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2021)

Schau mal hier:






						Codesys-Package für Raspberry macht Probleme
					

Hallo Leute, Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Raspberry gegönnt und wollte etwas mit dem Teil mit Codesys "rumspielen". Nun habe ich das Package für den Kleinen von Codesys heruntergeladen und möchte es installieren. Nun kommt aber die Fehlermeldung: "Die referenzierten Packages mit den folgenden...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Vielleicht hat  @HausSPSler noch eine andere Idee.

Edit: OK, da warst Du schon.


----------



## jonathanho (23 September 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Ja den Post habe ich leider zu spät entdeckt, sonst hätte ich keinen Neuen erstellt. Sieht nach dem selben Problem aus. Komme da aber leider auch nicht weiter...


----------



## HausSPSler (24 September 2021)

Hallo Jonathan,

bitte verwende den neuen CODESYS Installer den es seit SP17 Release gibt.
Dann das PI Packet "browsen" und installieren.
"c:\Program Files (x86)\CODESYS\APInstaller\APInstaller.GUI.exe"
Dann funktioniert das, das Gateway würde ich auch mitinstallieren - ist nicht nur für den Automation Server - manchmal ist es auch einfach besser wenn man statt das Gateway auf dem CODESYS PC das Gateway im PI verwendet (verschiedene Netzwerke usw)
Apropos Automation Server, auch wenn du deinen Swimmingpool in Timbuktu steuern willst, kannst du damit dich bequem von zu hause aus mit CODESYS einloggen und auch die Webvisu bedienen ;-)
Bis zu 2 SPSen kosten gar nichts einfach mal ausprobieren.

Webvisu:




 
Remote Login CODESYS:





Grüße


----------



## jonathanho (24 September 2021)

Vielen Dank HausSPSler, jetzt klappt alles. Der Screenshot war sehr hilfreich


----------



## atec (1 November 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und ein absoluter Neuling in Codesys.
Eigentlich komme ich aus der Siemens-Ecke, möchte mich aber gerne mit Codesys vertraut machen. Leider habe ich aber da auch schon das erste Problem, sprich das Selbe wie jonathanho es hatte. Konnte es aber durch den Codesys-Installer nicht lösen. Das "Gateway for Linux" konnte ich über den Installer installieren, jedoch bei dem Versuch das "Control for Raspberry"-Package zu installieren, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Komisch finde ich auch, dass ich nach dem Neustart des PCs das "Gateway for Linux" im Installer nicht mehr finden  kann.
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Was mache ich hier falsch?
Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand, der Zeit hat mir zu antworten.


----------



## HausSPSler (2 November 2021)

Hi,
ja sorry versuch es im Laufe des Vormittags nochmal, da muss wohl was neu gestartet werden...


----------



## HausSPSler (2 November 2021)

....jetzt gehts wieder!


----------



## atec (2 November 2021)

Hallo,
konnte es leider jetzt erst probieren. Jetzt sieht es gut aus. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

